# Botón start stop automotor



## Andergarciag (Sep 4, 2021)

Hola tengo una duda: estoy construyendo un botón de encendido para carro 🚘 el problema al que me enfrento es que un carro maneja  posiciones en el encendido 1)batería 12 v.  2)energía para accesorios o ACC. 3) ignición.
Para que poder que la ignicion encienda elp carro debe de haber energía en los accesorios esto lo eh manejado con un interruptor en en accesorios y un pulsador para la ignicion, mi pregunta es cómo puedo manejar accesorios e ignicion al mismo tiempo cabe recalcar que los accesorios deben de quedar prendidos todo el tiempo y y para la ignicion se necesita solo una chispa. Cómo podría hacer que un solo botón me deje encendido los accesorios y al mismo tiempo me entregue un segundo de corriente no mas


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2021)

Por estos parajes, lo que usted refiere como * botón,--> esto , *es el que se cose a las ropas, asi que yo le llamaré* pulsador, *semejante al de los* timbres.*
Entonces le tiro una idea : Un pulsador doble (+/-) como en la imagen -->   ver llave aqui

Seria :
+ 1er.  pulso =  ingreso llave
+ 2do. pulso =  enciende accesorios
+ 3er  pulso con sostenimiento = hasta que arranque motor
- 1  pulso =  se apaga el motor (queda con accesorios )
- 2do.  pulso =  quita accesorios.
- 3er.   pulso =  quita llave de encendido.

Con cualquier * PIC de 8 patas* se puede emular.
Si el conductor se queda apoyado sobre el pulsador , arranca en secuencia, de por ejemplo 2 segundos, pero el primer pulso, ingreso de llave, tiene que ser solo un pulso , para asegurar que el pulsador *no esta roto* y evite el arranque involuntario del motor.
Para apagar lo mismo. Si es un pulso apaga el motor y queda en accesorios, si lo mantiene hace la secuencia hasta extracción de llave.

Espero le sirva


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Yo lo que hice, aunque no lo monté en mi auto, es;
Empiezo en estado de reposo, sin nada activo;
- pulso, y se encienden los accesorios.
- si pulso y estoy en accesorios, paso al contacto.
- si pulso y mantengo el pulsador presionado, y estoy en contacto, desconecto accesorios (es para evitar consumos innecesarios), y activo el motor de arranque hasta cierto tiempo (alrededor de 7 segundos maximo), hasta que arranque.
- si arrancó, suelto el pulsador, desactivando el motor de arranque, y reactivando los accesorios.
- si pasó ese tiempo y aun sigo presionando el pulsador, entonces desconecto motor de arranque, rehabilito accesorios, y doy aviso de error.
- si estoy en contacto y pulso, desactivo contacto (apaga el motor).
- si estoy en accesorios y pulso y dejo presionado por 3 segundos, desactivo accesorios (lo que equivale a sacar la llave).

Éste funcionamiento lo vi en un renault megane de un compañero, despues de diseñar la lógica por mi parte, asi que me imagino que es universal.

El circuito fue probado en protoboard, con arduino y unos led. Lo iba a colocar en mi suto (gol del 94), porque no pasaba de contacto la llave, se habia trabado, y cambiar el tambor, implica romper la columna de direccion, ya que la traba está oculta.

La logica la saque del funcionamiento de mi auto, aunque disponga solo de 3 posiciones la llave (apagado, contacto+accesorios, y arranque), pude ver que podia separar el contacto de accesorios.

Una cosa, el motor de arranque consume muchos amperes, por lo que el relé debe ser bien grande (ojo, que lo que maneja es solamente el solenoide, y no el motor propiamente dicho), por lo que en unas pruebas con alarma de moto con arranque a distancia, tuve que colocar un relé de arranque de moto (solo el relé consume 3A), y funcionó


----------



## capitanp (Sep 5, 2021)

creo que seria la solucion mas sencilla


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Eso si lo queres estilo "competicion", si lo queres modernizar, hay que comprar un kit con el dichoso botonsito, o hacerlo uno mismo


----------

